# لكل المهندسين الكيميائيين الهديه الكبرى



## mrgmm (25 أبريل 2007)

موقع للبترول و به قسم لمهندسى الكيمياء 
كل الكتب تجدونها بدون مقابل

www.fanarco.net


----------



## رياح الجنة (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووور والله مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الموقع


----------



## محمد نجيب الخفيفي (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا يا أخي على هالموقع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## haadi (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين 999 (29 أبريل 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sabbahjabur (1 مايو 2007)

انا مهندس كيمياوي ابحث عن عمل في دوله الامارات ممكن حد يرشدني عاى وظيفه ما


----------



## safa aldin (2 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك:14:


----------



## هدى رضا (3 مايو 2007)

:13: شكرا لك على هذا الموقع


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رفعت حجاج (7 مايو 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elmalwany (8 مايو 2007)

بارك اللة لكم مجهودكم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (8 مايو 2007)

الله يقويك ومنه للمزيد


----------



## عارف10 (8 مايو 2007)

اشكركم يا اخواني على مجهوداتكم الجبارة التي تقدمونها للمهندس العربي من اجل زيادة وتطوير معلوماته , وارجو من اخواني بتزويدي بكتاب يشرح كيفية استخلاص الزيوت والعطور مكن النباتات الطبيعية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حيدر الملاح (11 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Useful (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذه الهدية


----------



## sayed nasr (15 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## abonjod (21 يوليو 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكووور mrgmm


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نانا السباعي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة البصره (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حبيب المهندس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمو أخوي على هيك مواقع 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## منص** (16 أكتوبر 2007)

_يعطيك الف عافيـــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة_


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

كل وانتم بخير والأمة الإسلامية في نصر إن شاء الله


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الموقع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## الغدامسي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور علي الموقع خوي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عارف10 (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس اريد ان اعمل في الخليج ممكن مساعدة يا اخوتي بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

verrrrrrry good


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع المتجدد .......


----------



## بشار رائد (28 يناير 2009)

*مشكور جدا يا أخي على هالموقع
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abue tycer (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور موقع به كتب قيمة للهندسة الكيمياوية بارك الله فيكم وكثر من حسناتكم


----------



## ابوزوزي (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع


----------



## ash312 (29 يناير 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس العشوائية (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اله فيك 
مشكور


----------

